# What type of audio cable does the HD700 use?



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey guys,

Recently I've been having trouble with my Sennheiser HD700's in that only one side of the headphones was working. I realized that the cable is broken and so now I have to replace, though I can't find it anywhere.  They seem to be dual 3.5mm audio to a single 5mm audio. I would need the same thing or dual 3.5mm to single 3.5mm to replace it. I was wondering if there was a proper name for such a cable because I have been unable to find one anywhere.

Thanks a lot.

EDIT: I forgot to ask, would it matter a lot if I were to use a replacement, or would the original cable be better?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 23, 2014)

E bay or e mail Sennheiser


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2014)

Jetster said:


> E bay or e mail Sennheiser



Would the sound quality be worse if I werse to use a cable other than the stock one?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 23, 2014)

Paladone said:


> Would the sound quality be worse if I werse to use a cable other than the stock one?



I cant answer that. But maybe you can find the stock one on a broken set or lose


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2014)

can anyone confirm whether this cable would work? at least temporarily. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/C8-Repla...ortable_Audio_Accessories&hash=item3cedc6ea6e


----------



## Paladone (Dec 23, 2014)

I've spent hours looking and am still unable to find a replacement cable for sale within australia


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 23, 2014)

this cable will work

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/547685-REG/Sennheiser_083380_H_83380_Replacement_Cable.html

i'm not sure if they ship worldwide. try contacting Sennheiser.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 23, 2014)

Paladone said:


> can anyone confirm whether this cable would work? at least temporarily. http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/C8-Repla...ortable_Audio_Accessories&hash=item3cedc6ea6e



sorry, I didn't see this post.

that cable will work fine.

The HD700 uses 2.5mm mono plugs.


----------

